# Royal Irish Academy Vaccine Questions Podcast



## Brendan Burgess (17 Dec 2020)

*Vaccine Questions Podcast*
 The RIA have launched a new podcast series on vaccines and vaccination, where we ask experts the questions you want answered. In this podcast series, science journalist Dick Ahlstrom chats with experts in public health, immunology, virology, bioethics, statistics and behavioural science. He will ask them questions sent in by you and help make sense of the answers. If you have a question about vaccines, please email it to *vaccinequestions@ria.ie* and listen to our first *podcast with Luke O'Neill* on vaccine safety.


----------

